# What is the maximum number of Bells allowed in Pocket Camp?



## LaBlue0314 (Feb 25, 2019)

What is the maximum number of Bells allowed in Pocket Camp?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

It's just below 10 mil, so like 9,999,999.


----------



## Ras (Feb 26, 2019)

And you?re gonna blow through that quickly if you want to craft golden furniture. 990,000 bells a pop!


----------



## Chiana (Feb 26, 2019)

After 9,999,999, you do not appear to get more bells, but you actually do have them tallied somewhere.  When you are well over the amount and spend, you do not see a decrease in bells.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh I wondered about that. I guess you're wallet can only display 9,999,999 so in all actuality it's infinite.


----------



## Chiana (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes, when I first went over the 9,999,999 mark and bought some expensive fish and bugs for my campers, my total dropped a little, but not quite as much as I spent.  I guess some of my hidden earnings were used first.  Now, a few months later, I never go below 9,999,999 because I continue to earn bells.


----------

